# So not perfect or even close but still proud



## meesh (Dec 30, 2013)

This came out of nowhere. Shocked it's not so much worse. Please forgive the attachment is sideways.. Apparently not very good at that either.

Meesh


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

It's great. I have some fun with just drawing from my imagination. You should be proud. It came out cleverly.


----------



## Ross Paul Rubens (Feb 19, 2014)

Better than anything i am capable of.


----------



## henrycolchado (Feb 22, 2014)

watercolors can be difficult to work with, they are so unforgiving. Nice job.


----------



## meesh (Dec 30, 2013)

I did work with a fine instructor who is master of realism with water color . So as new and unskilled as I am with the medium, he instilled perfection in detail on my brain. Along with a commitment to work at it every day. The only reason my current work is not a bunch of runoff muck. It is so hard, but I love doing it so much. Thanks for the kind words.


----------

